
Would you switch off a client’s website if they refused to pay you? - elorant
http://designispolitical.com/business/would-you-switch-off-a-clients-website-if-they-refused-to-pay-you/
======
curtisblaine
I would do whatever is in my power to legally make their life miserable and
drive them out of business.

